# INSAS assault rifle (India)



## Zarvan

*Caliber*: 5.56x45 mm NATO
*Action:* Gas operated, rotating bolt
*Overall length*: 945 mm with fixed butt; 960 / 750 mm with folding butt
*Barrel length*: 464 mm
*Weight*: 3.2 kg empty
*Rate of fire*: 650 rounds per minute
*Magazine capacity*: 20 or 30 rounds



Since late 1950s, Indian armed forces were equipped with 7.62mm NATO L1A1 self-loading rifles, which were licensed copies of the famous Belgian  FN FAL rifle. As the 7.62mm self-loading rifles started to become obsolete by the 1980s, India began to develop the INSAS (Indian National Small Arms System), which incorporated features from several popular foreign designs. The INSAS system was originally planned to have three components - a standard rifle, a carbine, and a squad automatic rifle (LMG), all chambered for 5.56 x 45 NATO ammunition. In 1997 the rifle and LMG were ready for mass production, and in 1998 the first units were observed on an Independence Day parade armed with INSAS rifles. The mass introduction of the INSAS rifle was initially delayed by the lack of the domestically made 5.56 mm ammunition and India accordingly bought significant stocks of ammunition from the Israeli IMI company.At the present time at least 300,000 INSAS rifles are in service with the Indian army; some of these have seen action in Indo-Pakistani conflict. The INSAS rifles are made by the Ishapore Rifle Factory.

The INSAS rifle is broadly based on the famous Kalashnikov AK-47 action, but with many modifications. The basic gas-operated action with long stroke gas piston and a rotating bolt, as well as the stamped steel receiver, are generally the same as in modern Kalashnikov rifles. However, the gas system is fitted with a manual gas regulator, similar in design to that found on FN FAL rifles, as well as a gas cutoff. The charging handle has been moved from the bolt carrier to the left side of the forearm; it is similar in position and design to German HK G3 rifle. The selector / safety switch is located at the left side of the receiver, above the pistol grip, and allows for single shots and three round bursts. The rifle is fitted with a side-folding carrying handle, and either a solid or side-folding metal buttstock. Furniture can be made from wood or polymer. Standard magazines are made from semi-translucent polymer and contain 20 rounds. Longer 30-round magazines of similar design are available for the INSAS LMG but can also be used in the rifle. The sights consist of a hooded front, mounted on top of the gas block, and a diopter rear, mounted on the receiver cover. The flash hider is shaped to accept NATO-standard rifle grenades. INSAS rifles can be fitted with AKM-style multipurpose knife-bayonets.
Modern Firearms - INSAS

@jarves @janon @nair @Skull and Bones @OrionHunter @Ravi Nair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

INSAS finished it service.I think there is no further orders from Indian Army .They are now aimed for multicaliber rifle


----------



## Informant

Insas looks like a POS rifle, no offence to Indian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

sreekumar said:


> INSAS finished it service.I think there is no further orders from Indian Army .They are now aimed for multicaliber rifle



The rifles will be distributed among state police forces and reserve military forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Informant said:


> Insas looks like a POS rifle, no offence to Indian members.


They are not happy with it they are changing it I think they can go for AK-12


----------



## hkdas

Zarvan said:


> They are not happy with it they are changing it I think they can go for AK-12


insas will be replaced by multicaliber rifle made by india and airborne and and ghatak commandos will get TBD winner of rifle compilation under trail.... i think the winner will be Beretta ARX- 160 AR


----------



## MilSpec

*OFB-INSAS Rifle*

INSAS (an abbreviation of Indian Small Arms System) is a family of infantry arms consisting of an assault rifle, a light machine gun and a carbine. It is manufactured by the Ordnance Factories Board at Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli, Small Arms Factory Kanpur and Ishapore Rifle Factory. The Insas Assault Rifle is the standard infantry weapon of the Indian Armed Forces.

Insas rifle system has been a very effective low cost solution that utilized the best to offer from three rifle systems, viz. AK47, FN FAL, and the M16. 

The action, long stroke gas system, rotating bolt, and stamped steel receiver gives it the ruggedness and reliability of an AK47, the Gas regulator from the FAL give it the ability to cycle rounds, even if the rifle’s gas piston is clogged. Although It has a stamped receiver, the tolerances are kept significantly tight along with the lesser reciprocating breach axis offset compared to AK, gives it reliable accuracy. 






Although 5.56x 45 Nato attracts a lot of flak from critics, it is the most flat shooting round upto 300 yards, and is effective up to 600 yards. Although 7.62 x 39, the AK round has better terminal ballistics, the rounds justs drops too much. When 7.62 x 39 is zeroed at 100 yards, the compensation at 400 yards is nearly 60 inches making the target nearly disappear from the sight picture( which is the engagement range for IA positions in LOC), With a 5.56 you will have to compensate lesser, but compromise on terminal ballistics which a fair tradeoff, as you are hitting the target (if not completely neutralizing him). 

Insas is controllable in full auto like the m16, whereas FAL becomes an ack ack in full auto and with and ak47 "you spray and pray". When the Insas was introduced, there was no 6.8 SPC or the 6.5 grendel options hence 5.56 was lesser of evil when it came to developing a battle rifle.All these mix and match features gave you a reliable, low cost, accurate rifle borrowing on best features of contemporaries and minimizing drawbacks of the each mentioned systems.








Cartridge 5.56x45mm INSAS
5.56x45mm NATO
5.56×30mm MINSAS
Action Gas-operated, Rotating bolt
Rate of fire 650 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity 900 m/s (2,953 ft/s)
Effective range 450 Meters
Feed system 20/30-round detachable box magazine
Sights In-built Iron sights
Plate for attaching various scopes made by Ordnance Factory Board






All About Firearms, Ammunition and Survival Equipment!: OFB-INSAS Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

sandy_3126 said:


> *OFB-INSAS Rifle*
> 
> INSAS (an abbreviation of Indian Small Arms System) is a family of infantry arms consisting of an assault rifle, a light machine gun and a carbine. It is manufactured by the Ordnance Factories Board at Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli, Small Arms Factory Kanpur and Ishapore Rifle Factory. The Insas Assault Rifle is the standard infantry weapon of the Indian Armed Forces.
> 
> Insas rifle system has been a very effective low cost solution that utilized the best to offer from three rifle systems, viz. AK47, FN FAL, and the M16.
> 
> The action, long stroke gas system, rotating bolt, and stamped steel receiver gives it the ruggedness and reliability of an AK47, the Gas regulator from the FAL give it the ability to cycle rounds, even if the rifle’s gas piston is clogged. Although It has a stamped receiver, the tolerances are kept significantly tight along with the lesser reciprocating breach axis offset compared to AK, gives it reliable accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although 5.56x 45 Nato attracts a lot of flak from critics, it is the most flat shooting round upto 300 yards, and is effective up to 600 yards. Although 7.62 x 39, the AK round has better terminal ballistics, the rounds justs drops too much. When 7.62 x 39 is zeroed at 100 yards, the compensation at 400 yards is nearly 60 inches making the target nearly disappear from the sight picture( which is the engagement range for IA positions in LOC), With a 5.56 you will have to compensate lesser, but compromise on terminal ballistics which a fair tradeoff, as you are hitting the target (if not completely neutralizing him).
> 
> Insas is controllable in full auto like the m16, whereas FAL becomes an ack ack in full auto and with and ak47 "you spray and pray". When the Insas was introduced, there was no 6.8 SPC or the 6.5 grendel options hence 5.56 was lesser of evil when it came to developing a battle rifle.All these mix and match features gave you a reliable, low cost, accurate rifle borrowing on best features of contemporaries and minimizing drawbacks of the each mentioned systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartridge 5.56x45mm INSAS
> 5.56x45mm NATO
> 5.56×30mm MINSAS
> Action Gas-operated, Rotating bolt
> Rate of fire 650 rounds/min
> Muzzle velocity 900 m/s (2,953 ft/s)
> Effective range 450 Meters
> Feed system 20/30-round detachable box magazine
> Sights In-built Iron sights
> Plate for attaching various scopes made by Ordnance Factory Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All About Firearms, Ammunition and Survival Equipment!: OFB-INSAS Rifle




This gun just has conflicting ergonomics and ideologies.


----------



## janon

Informant said:


> This gun just has conflicting ergonomics and ideologies.


Please elaborate.

The rifle has served us well. Other than a few issues in extreme cold (which were later rectified), it fulfilled its purpose of being a cheap, locally designed and mass produced rifle for frontline service. The entire armed forces and paramilitaries have been using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinayak Tiwari

screw every rifle , I want Kalantak


----------



## GR!FF!N

Zarvan said:


> They are not happy with it they are changing it I think they can go for AK-12



nope,IA will use this one...homegrown Multi Caliber Rifle..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

GR!FF!N said:


> nope,IA will use this one...homegrown Multi Caliber Rifle..


Okay good for India we would respond with modified G-3


----------



## GR!FF!N

Zarvan said:


> Okay good for India we would respond with modified G-3



G-3 isn't a multicalibre rifle..or are they developing one on G-3??any specs?


----------



## Zarvan

GR!FF!N said:


> G-3 isn't a multicalibre rifle..or are they developing one on G-3??any specs?


@Aeronaut can respond to that we have modified both Type 56 and G-3 to great extent


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@Zarvan DRDO MCIWS to replace INSAS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

chak de INDIA said:


> @Zarvan DRDO MCIWS to replace INSAS


The design is quite similar to few other guns


----------



## acetophenol

Zarvan said:


> The design is quite similar to few other guns


Which other MULTI CALIBER rifle has similiarity to our rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

sreekumar said:


> INSAS finished it service.I think there is no further orders from Indian Army .They are now aimed for multicaliber rifle



I've read that older INSAS rifles are being replaced with newer improved INSAS 1b1.Don't know about Army but paramilitary is getting them and I myself has spotted them.








Informant said:


> Insas looks like a POS rifle, no offence to Indian members.



Don't get carried away by the looks my friend,it has bee a reliable and effective weapon for us.\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

acetophenol said:


> I've read that older INSAS rifles are being replaced with newer improved INSAS 1b1.Don't know about Army but paramilitary is getting them and I myself has spotted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get carried away by the looks my friend,it has bee a reliable and effective weapon for us.\


Insas finished their service only in Indian Army.But not Paramilitary.
Paramilitary is still using them .But I dont know about newly system.Where did you see that?


----------



## acetophenol

sreekumar said:


> Insas finished their service only in Indian Army.But not Paramilitary.
> Paramilitary is still using them .But I dont know about newly system.Where did you see that?


INSAS hasn't finished their service in the army bro,service gets finished only when they no longer uses the rifle,which is not the case with INSAS. Improved 1b1 features new paint,which reduces heat absorbed in desert ( the black insas was rejected coz it absorbs heat in desert and in the open),better metallurgy (reduced weight). I got this info from kunal biswas of ***,who clicked those pics. I have seen the same rifle with CISF guys in TVM airport who were using older INSAS before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

Younger bro of Insas rifle,the AMOGH Carbine 5.56 x 30mm. In service with paramilitary and navy.This lightweight packs a punch - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Informant said:


> This gun just has conflicting ergonomics and ideologies.


explain..


----------



## rockstarIN

Moreover an insas costs us 8th inr. So it is better value for money.


----------



## A1Kaid

What is the rifling in the INSAS barrel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Polymer magazine :







A1Kaid said:


> What is the rifling in the INSAS barrel?


Its 6 grooves, rh, 1 turn in 200mm bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

sreekumar said:


> Insas finished their service only in Indian Army.But not Paramilitary.
> Paramilitary is still using them .But I dont know about newly system.Where did you see that?


Mate Insas will serve in our Army for atleast 10 more years if not more before being replaced completely.
And new batches of Insas are flawless and all previous problems have been rectified in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

acetophenol said:


> Polymer magazine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 6 grooves, rh, 1 turn in 200mm bro.




Okay so a 1 : 7.87in twist rate.


----------



## acetophenol

A1Kaid said:


> Okay so a 1 : 7.87in twist rate.


I am no expert bro,please tell me how did you reached that twist rate?


----------



## A1Kaid

acetophenol said:


> I am no expert bro,please tell me how did you reached that twist rate?




Well you said 1 turn in 200 mm, that means ( I convert 200 mm to inches which is 7.87 inches) that for every 7.87 inches of barrel the round will make one complete rotation. Rotation is added to the round to help stabilize the round when it is traveling through air.


----------



## acetophenol

A1Kaid said:


> Well you said 1 turn in 200 mm, that means ( I convert 200 mm to inches which is 7.87 inches) that for every 7.87 inches of barrel the round will make one complete rotation. Rotation is added to the round to help stabilize the round when it is traveling through air.


oh! I didn't see that you converted it to inches! So, twist is 1:200mm which is equal to 1:7.87inch.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Zarvan

These two rifles ZH-05 and Daewoo K11 deserve their own separate threads.

Include their pics and vids available on the net.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Insas with UBGL and red dot sight 





INSAS with CRPF personal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RAMPAGE said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> These two rifles ZH-05 and Daewoo K11 deserve their own separate threads.
> 
> Include their pics and vids available on the net.
> 
> Thanks.


Okay Brother they are coming wait minutes


----------



## Pakistani-nationalist

acetophenol said:


> Which other MULTI CALIBER rifle has similiarity to our rifle?


AK-12


----------



## jarves

Pakistani-nationalist said:


> AK-12


Can you point out the similarities??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Pakistani-nationalist said:


> AK-12








AK-12







MCIWS India

what kind of similarity you're trying to point out??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani-nationalist

GR!FF!N said:


> AK-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCIWS India
> 
> what kind of similarity you're trying to point out??


The shoulder stock,barrel length ,holding front grip,fire selector and the length and style of the magazine is kinda similar.
On top of that the multi caliber concept is similar too .As best as i know AK-12 is one of the first assault rifles who came up with the multi caliber concept.


----------



## Genesis

personally if the Germans would sell it to us, I would have gone HK-416 and HK-417 to replace all current QBZ-95.

Then add in our ZH-05 as a complement. 



I got to say why didn't India go for either license production or buy German guns? Even Americans deem it very good. It's just a great gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Pakistani-nationalist said:


> The shoulder stock,barrel length ,holding front grip,fire selector and the length and style of the magazine



Shoulder Stock----different kind of Shoulder stock.Ak-12 has Stock Latch,while MCIWS has adjustable stock.plus,Ak-12 has Folding Stock as well.Probably,MCIWS will also come with similar folding or smaller folding stock.

Barrel Length-- Ak-12---16.3''
MCIWS--probably 18.3'',similar as INSAS

Holding Front grip--funny,many guns also have similar holding front grip

Fire Selector-- Ak-12--Full Auto or 3 rounds burst
MCIWS-Single and Full Auto
so,it is different

Length-AK-12 is longer

Magazine-- AK-12--it uses various kind of magazines,30-round magazines,45-round magazines,while specifically designed 30-round magazine with bolt-catch actuator, a 60-round quad-stack magazine, and a 95-round drum is under development.7.62 Soviet-chambered version is compatible with AKM/RPK 30-round and 40-round magazines and 75-round drums.

MCIWS-For now,Transparent 30 Round magazine which Insas used.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*DRDO Multical Rifle Unveiled*






DRDO is set to unveil the multi-caliber individual weapon system (MCIWS) being develped by the Armaments Research and Development Establishment (ARDE), Pune, which will allow operators to alternatively fire 7.62mm, 5.56mm and 6.8 mm rounds by changing the barrel group, breech block & magazine. Provision has also been made to mount an indigenous 40 mm Under Barrel grenade Launcher (UBGL) (pictured above) capable of firing programmable air-burst rounds. CCD camera day sight and thermal imaging night sight can also be mounted on its picatinny rail system to engage targets in day & night conditions. The weapon body is machined with Aluminium alloy and a metal insert based 30 Round engineering plastic magazine and adjustable butt are also featured. Ambidextrous features for cocking, lever change and magazine change have also been incorporated.


Parts used ===== >>






=============
=============






What i can make out, The rifle butt is AR-15 influenced, P-rail provide for optics and UBGL so does laser, The reviver is like Kalantak, Its hard to comment now ..

Hope to see if this prototype displayed in Defexpo 2014 ..


----------



## Pakistani-nationalist

GR!FF!N said:


> Shoulder Stock----different kind of Shoulder stock.Ak-12 has Stock Latch,while MCIWS has adjustable stock.plus,Ak-12 has Folding Stock as well.Probably,MCIWS will also come with similar folding or smaller folding stock.
> 
> Barrel Length-- Ak-12---16.3''
> MCIWS--probably 18.3'',similar as INSAS
> 
> Holding Front grip--funny,many guns also have similar holding front grip
> 
> Fire Selector-- Ak-12--Full Auto or 3 rounds burst
> MCIWS-Single and Full Auto
> so,it is different
> 
> Length-AK-12 is longer
> 
> Magazine-- AK-12--it uses various kind of magazines,30-round magazines,45-round magazines,while specifically designed 30-round magazine with bolt-catch actuator, a 60-round quad-stack magazine, and a 95-round drum is under development.7.62 Soviet-chambered version is compatible with AKM/RPK 30-round and 40-round magazines and 75-round drums.
> 
> MCIWS-For now,Transparent 30 Round magazine which Insas used.


I did not mean the specifications i meant the design concept which looks same ,


----------



## MilSpec

Pakistani-nationalist said:


> I did not mean the specifications i meant the design concept which looks same ,


Receiver is different, Bolt carrier group is different, Gas tube is similar, barrel end assembly is modular, so is the receiver's housing.


----------



## captain Maximo

any one know what the manufacturing cost and the sale price for the insas was


----------



## Mike_Brando

captain Maximo said:


> any one know what the manufacturing cost and the sale price for the insas was


Well the cost of manufacturing an INSAS rifle back in the early 2000s was around Rs.22,000 while its present cost of manufacture is somewhere between Rs.35,000-42000...


----------



## captain Maximo

Mike_Brando said:


> Well the cost of manufacturing an INSAS rifle back in the early 2000s was around Rs.22,000 while its present cost of manufacture is somewhere between Rs.35,000-42000...


where did you get the information and why did the price go up was it cos of the thin barrel ?


----------



## Mike_Brando

captain Maximo said:


> where did you get the information and why did the price go up was it cos of the thin barrel ?


Actually i got this specific info from a veteran of the Indian Army in another defense forum and before you ask me to present some credible link let me tell you that i don't have one.I just quoted the facts that ex-Army officer told me...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sandy_3126 said:


> *OFB-INSAS Rifle*
> 
> INSAS (an abbreviation of Indian Small Arms System) is a family of infantry arms consisting of an assault rifle, a light machine gun and a carbine. It is manufactured by the Ordnance Factories Board at Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli, Small Arms Factory Kanpur and Ishapore Rifle Factory. The Insas Assault Rifle is the standard infantry weapon of the Indian Armed Forces.
> 
> Insas rifle system has been a very effective low cost solution that utilized the best to offer from three rifle systems, viz. AK47, FN FAL, and the M16.
> 
> The action, long stroke gas system, rotating bolt, and stamped steel receiver gives it the ruggedness and reliability of an AK47, the Gas regulator from the FAL give it the ability to cycle rounds, even if the rifle’s gas piston is clogged. Although It has a stamped receiver, the tolerances are kept significantly tight along with the lesser reciprocating breach axis offset compared to AK, gives it reliable accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although 5.56x 45 Nato attracts a lot of flak from critics, it is the most flat shooting round upto 300 yards, and is effective up to 600 yards. Although 7.62 x 39, the AK round has better terminal ballistics, the rounds justs drops too much. When 7.62 x 39 is zeroed at 100 yards, the compensation at 400 yards is nearly 60 inches making the target nearly disappear from the sight picture( which is the engagement range for IA positions in LOC), With a 5.56 you will have to compensate lesser, but compromise on terminal ballistics which a fair tradeoff, as you are hitting the target (if not completely neutralizing him).
> 
> Insas is controllable in full auto like the m16, whereas FAL becomes an ack ack in full auto and with and ak47 "you spray and pray". When the Insas was introduced, there was no 6.8 SPC or the 6.5 grendel options hence 5.56 was lesser of evil when it came to developing a battle rifle.All these mix and match features gave you a reliable, low cost, accurate rifle borrowing on best features of contemporaries and minimizing drawbacks of the each mentioned systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartridge 5.56x45mm INSAS
> 5.56x45mm NATO
> 5.56×30mm MINSAS
> Action Gas-operated, Rotating bolt
> Rate of fire 650 rounds/min
> Muzzle velocity 900 m/s (2,953 ft/s)
> Effective range 450 Meters
> Feed system 20/30-round detachable box magazine
> Sights In-built Iron sights
> Plate for attaching various scopes made by Ordnance Factory Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All About Firearms, Ammunition and Survival Equipment!: OFB-INSAS Rifle



The first 3 pics are CGIs?


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first 3 pics are CGIs?


I see what you did there....  Not sure about the middle one, but the top and bottom ones don't seem CG


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sandy_3126 said:


> I see what you did there....  Not sure about the middle one, but the top and bottom ones don't seem CG



Look closely bro.. only the bottom one is real..


----------



## MilSpec

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Look closely bro.. only the bottom one is real..


you could be right... I am not really sure...


----------

